# Horses on the road.



## Bang-n-Fish (Mar 11, 2002)

I would like to know if there is a law (other than been a good person)about slowing for horses on dirt roads?Example,they graded my road ,then it poured rain for the whole day,on my way to the office I came upon a women on a horse waving for me to slow down,I was going a slow as I could to get trough the 6 inces of mud that was created by the rain,2 wheel drive by the way,she yelled at me like I just killed her dog, and I was doing 10-15 to get trough without getting stuck.I would really like to know the true law other than just been a nice person. 

Thank you.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

There were 3 people riding horses down the sidewalk next to US-12 in Allen a couple of weeks ago. Gives new meaning to the joke of "If you don't like the way I drive, stay off the sidewalk".


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I know of no law. Roads are for vehicular traffic which a person on a horse must yeild the right-of-way to vehicles.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i believe the only law involves orange triangled vehicles such as buggies. still common sence and curtousy dictates you use extreme caution around an animal that can be spooked and cause injury to the rider. next time just imagine it was your daughter on that horse and act accordingly.just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

http://utopia.utexas.edu/explore/equine/roads/roads.htm

-na


----------



## Bang-n-Fish (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks guys,I was only going as fast as I could to keep from getting stuck,I live in the middle of horse country,seen 1000s of horses,her horse should still be on the trails,not ready for the road.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Around here horse people think the universe revolves around them.  If your animal get spooked by cars going by then stay off the road...it's really that simple.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Nick Adams said:


> http://utopia.utexas.edu/explore/equine/roads/roads.htm
> 
> -na


 
That is a good link that covers what horse riders should know. It should also include that they fall under the definition of "vehicle" and are subject to all the traffic laws. Section 257.601c of the MVC does not apply to them unless it it related to farm machinery or farm machinery designed to be drawn by a horse. Section 257.21 of the MVC defines an implement of husbandry as: 

&#8220;Implement of husbandry&#8221; means a vehicle which is either a farm tractor, a vehicle designed to be drawn by a farm tractor or an animal, a vehicle which directly harvests farm products, or a vehicle which directly applies fertilizer, spray, or seeds to a farm field.

Since they are subject to the same traffic laws, as long as B-N-Fish overtook them in a safe manner (which he did), the rider has to give way to him as an overtaken "vehicle".


----------



## reddog719 (Dec 22, 2002)

Sounds to me like you did everything that you should have done. If the lady cant handle her horse or if its that spookey she shouldnt be riding it on the road.


----------



## woodsrat (Jan 4, 2005)

M1Garand said:


> That is a good link that covers what horse riders should know. It should also include that they fall under the definition of "vehicle" and are subject to all the traffic laws. Section 257.601c of the MVC does not apply to them unless it it related to farm machinery or farm machinery designed to be drawn by a horse. Section 257.21 of the MVC defines an implement of husbandry as:
> 
> Implement of husbandry means a vehicle which is either a farm tractor, a vehicle designed to be drawn by a farm tractor or an animal, a vehicle which directly harvests farm products, or a vehicle which directly applies fertilizer, spray, or seeds to a farm field.
> 
> Since they are subject to the same traffic laws, as long as B-N-Fish overtook them in a safe manner (which he did), the rider has to give way to him as an overtaken "vehicle".


Good job on this post. Are you a CJ student?


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

so what would happen if i came through with lights and my siren wailing on the fire truck to a possable house fire :lol: :lol: :lol: she'd be :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Isn't that the cool thing to do now if your a city slicker? Move into the country, and no matter how small the lot buy some horses and ride them down the stinking road. just before 1st season turkey I ran into a horse endurance race in the Allegan woods and had to pull over every 50 yards for horses trying to race through. It was funny because half of them were terrrified of the truck. All the riders shot me dirty looks like I had no right being on a public two track.

Brian


----------



## Leader (Dec 1, 2003)

"next time just imagine it was your daughter on that horse and act accordingly."


Ahhhh... so you think I should stop and give her hell for rideing in the road. Then continue on my way. Think she might have been grounded for yelling at me also.
Why do *I* owe her more respect then she gives me? Why are her rights any more important then mine?


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

This is about courtesy, nothing more. Some folks are courteous, some obviously are not.


How many of us slow down for pedestrians that are walking dogs and really slow down if dogs are not leashed?

How many of us slow down if we see a family out walking with little kids on bikes, maybe even with training wheels or roller blades or whatever?

And, how many of us have given dirty looks, yelled at, or flipped off a motorist that was travelling at speeds that we thought were excessive?

Courtesy? It is getting to be an antiquated term.... This isn't about horses, it is about people. :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

bklompy said:


> so what would happen if i came through with lights and my siren wailing on the fire truck to a possable house fire :lol: :lol: :lol: she'd be :rant: :rant: :rant:


 what about dual exausts and air horns in my p.o.v. not to mention humming 35"s


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think the answer has been posted at this point.


----------

